# The Sentinel



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

THE SENTINEL

In this suspense-filled, totally believable action thriller, a plot to assassinate the President from within his own inner core of Secret Service agents unfolds throughout the movie without giving away any indication of the exciting ending. This film has some of the best actors and actresses that Hollywood has to offer with Michael Douglas, Keifer Sutherland, Eva Longoria, and Kim Bassinger headlining the cast. From beginning to end, it is filled with action and suspense, so know where the “pause” button is on your remote incase you have to replenish your popcorn supply, or to take a bathroom break during the 108 minute PG-13 rated film.

I watched the movie twice trying to find fault with it, but was unable to do so. Therefore, it receives two thumbs up from me. :T:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I watched this... been some time ago, but I thought it was a good movie as well.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

What about sound design and effects?


----------



## Rich Jura (May 29, 2006)

While filming the major actors took some pistol courses, Douglas commented that
Eva Langoria out shot everyone including Keifer ( Jack Bauer )

Good film

Later
Rich


----------

